# Chaos Basilisks?



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey im starting out on the long winding road of warhammer, doing chaos, looking though gw site and found this:








which is pretty cool and inspirational, amidst it all i noticed a basilisk in the corner, why is it there? can chaos use them in some update or expansion i havnt seen yet? 
thanks


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

You spot that, but miss the baneblade slap bang in the middle there?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

well i figured everyone would be allowed one in apocalypse, hell orks can why couldnt chaos?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

And thats probably your answer, it'll be for an Apocalypse game.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

ok cool thats all i wanted to know, i only started about a month ago so not really at the point where im going to go out and buy apocalypse yet


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

It's also painted in Iron Warrior colours- in the previous Chaos Codex Iron Warriors were able to field Basilisks- with the current codex they no longer can so it'll be reserbed for apocalypse games


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

ah i see ok thanks, how come they took it out.
It would be nice to have some range weapons for chaos


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Gunslinger said:


> ah i see ok thanks, how come they took it out.
> It would be nice to have some range weapons for chaos


The change from the 3rd ed. Chaos Codex to the 4th ed. Chaos Codex was a mistake. They removed a lot of stuff like Legion rules 9Which is where the iron Warriors having Basilisks and Vindicators came from )to streamline the book and to make it less complicated. In doing this they removed quite a lot of flavour from the list, but they also toned down the power as I think, although I never actually fought them (Before my time!), that Chaos 3.5 was OP. It was also complicated, but hell, that made it fun. Problem with 3.5 is that EVERYBODY played Iron Warriors, as they had the best Legion rules and as such were abused accordingly. That's why so many 4th ed. Chaos Codex haters are IW players: They don't give a shit about the background that was redone and the fluffiness taken out of the list, they cry because now they have to have the same vehicles as every other Chaos legion, and can't have additional HS slots.

Midnight


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

oh ok making it a little more fair. i wish we had rules like in the new sm codex, the chapter tactics, would let you field a really specific force. but i guess you can do that with the special legion units anyway.
i might have to get a basilisk or 2 down the line


----------



## Anarkitty (Jul 29, 2008)

It would be nice if the legion-specific troops allowed you to play legion-specific armies, but that isn't really the case. The redesign emphasized mixing troops and Marks, and in the end created a system where you can play a fluffy legion-specific army, or you can play a competitive army, but you can't really do both. Emperor's Children got the shaft the worst, but no single-god force can really be competitive with the 4e codex.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The Gunslinger said:


> i might have to get a basilisk or 2 down the line


Another Iron Warriors player is unleashed... :headbutt:

Midnight


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a Shadowsword (half-painted) in my Space Wolves army, you can have anything you want in Apocalypse!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

nah my army is a mixed warband being led by a daemon prince, the crimson king!
i have painted up plague marines and a rhino so far, working on my berzerkers and their rhino now, i want a unit/s for every original legion at the end


----------



## NíckUK (Apr 6, 2011)

Has no one else noticed the c'tan nightbringer on the right side of the photo?


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I would bet it's a proxy for a slaneesh or tzeench daemon.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Anarkitty said:


> It would be nice if the legion-specific troops allowed you to play legion-specific armies, but that isn't really the case. The redesign emphasized mixing troops and Marks, and in the end created a system where you can play a fluffy legion-specific army, or you can play a competitive army, but you can't really do both. Emperor's Children got the shaft the worst, but no single-god force can really be competitive with the 4e codex.


I think the current Codex is a victim of its timing as much as anything else; the next one should be fine as long as we get something on a par with the current Imperial Guard and Space Marines Codices. Whatever happens, though, I'm remaining a loyal servant of great Father Nurgle till the end


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> Whatever happens, though, I'm remaining a loyal servant of great Father Nurgle till the end


good man!


----------

